# ridiculous bathrooms



## 14448

Why are so many bathrooms positioned in really non-private areas of houses ie. adjoining bedroom/ in middle of landing/ loo right next to door?If I was a bathroom designer I'd have:a really loud, powerful fan:secure lockmagazine holderplants (soothing)discreet locationa device on wall to play music/rainforest sounds!What would your ideal bathroom be like?


----------



## 19482

I'd rather design one far away from public...cuz whever no people there,no need for music..lol


----------



## 22943

My ideal bathroom would have a reclining toilet with padded back and foot rest. Access to unlimited fresh berries (strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, etc.) A television with DVD player and hours of Sopranos DVD's. A private temperature guage so I can change the temperature in the bathroom without changing the rest of the house. Then I would have a very comfortable couch/bed thing for those nights when you are stuck in the bathroom. I would also have a nice waterfall in there and some nice plants to create a nice atmosphere.


----------



## 19883

I completely agree that bathrooms are at nonprivate locations in houses as well as in public facilities. You can tell that the designers did not suffer from IBS. My ideal bathroom would look like one from a trendy magazine although I would have the bathtub and shower and sink seperate from where the toilet was. That would be off in it's own little room. That way I can enjoy being in the bathroom without having to look at the toilet. Also, my husband could get ready without having to share the bathroom. I always thought it was weird that we clean ourselves and relieve ourselves in the same room.


----------



## Sandeera

My ideal bathroom would be somewhere that kids didn't come knocking on the door wanting to ask you some stupid question.


----------



## 15232

Great topic!It was on my mind just last night as my husband watched t.v. no more than 8 feet from the bathroom I chose to use last night. Special thanks to our cramped apartment.







My ideal bathroom would also have a loud fan and be away from any common areas in the home, e.g., kitchen, living room, dining room.Honugirl, some nights I have wished that I could just take catnaps in the bathroom. A comfy bed/couch sounds nice. LOL!


----------



## Screamer

Lol, I've had so many thoughts of lining our loo with egg cartons to make it sound proofed! Ours is fortunately away from the loungeroom but right next to our kitchen (yep, we get to listen to people poop while prepare our dinner! What the?!?!).


----------



## Lumanog

Out bathroom is the worst! It is located just next to the kitchen and dining room. Just imagine when your in the bathroom and someone is eating at the dining room. It always happens to me. I hate this ibs.


----------



## 15626

I've always thought about this myself. When I get my own house, I'm gonna make a bathroom for myself that noone else is allowed use. It'll be upstairs away from kitchens, sitting rooms, etc... and I'll make it really comfy for the times I'm stuck in there for hours. I agree that a dvd player would be nice. It would also have a big window and fan so the smell wouldn't stay in it long. And I'd invest in a lot of air fresheners too. I'd like it to have a shower as well though. I was working in America this year and found it really strange that there was a serious lack of toilets in public places where I was. When I was out, all the toilets seemed to only have about 2 or 3 cubicles, all squashed closely together. And it was way too common to have just one toilet for men & women. In the restaurant I worked in, there was one toilet for men, one for women, but the toilet was ridiculous. The door almost came up to your knee, had no lock and there was a big hole in the middle of the door in the shape of some design. I used to dread having to use it!!


----------



## 13777

what about a big screen. no bathroom would be complete w/o one. lol


----------



## 14448

Yes, unisex toilets seem to b popping up everywhere. Lots of coffee places have them now







Cafe Nero has 2 adjacent cubicles, one labelled men, the other women: ridiculous, cos if you get to the head of the queue and female loo is engaged, u either go in the male one or hang around feeling silly. And then a guy comes out the female one anyway!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll

OoO Oo I so agree with this post!! I hate having the bathroom close to where people can hear me do my business... My dream home would have lots and lots of bathrooms and I'd have my own special one just for me


----------



## 14849

The most ridiculous bathrooms are when you have a huge restaurant with a 1-holer.








I guess when there are 100s of people in one place, only one person in the place has to poop at a time.


----------



## 21857

also there is nothing worse than being on the toilet and someone is is waiting!! so there has to be to toilets!!I really like the idea of a dvd player, maybe a stereo, and air conditioning, and a warm floor.... gee i would never leave!! hahaa


----------



## Car

Well over here, apart from badly positioned toilets, houses are not made of solid blocks anymore. Just plaster board stud partitions. There goes the soundproofing.My dream house would have solid block walls throughout and a toilet off the utility room so with the washing machines nobody could hear the screams


----------



## 21787

When I stayed in a hotel recently (The Gleneagles Hotel in Scotland), they had the most perfect bathroom I've ever been in. The marble floor was heated, so your feet never got cold. The toilet was in a corner and was in its own little cubicle so someone could use the loo and someone else could also have a bath at the same time! Hehe! It was a huge room! I loved it! I think I spent more time in there than in the rest of the hotel!


----------



## 22771

Wow you're surely a very rich guy Rachl. I have watched plenty of episodes of MTV Cribs and celebrity bathrooms are really big and nice which is ideal for IBSers like us. I personally like the bathroom of MOBY which is hidden, you have to open it through a disguised wall.


----------



## 14448

My friend stayed in a hotel in london that had a BEAD CURTAIN instead of a door to the ensuite bathroom. Nightmare! Luckily she doesn't have IBS but she was still embarassed.Bathrooms with showers are OK as you can run the water while you go. I used to do that at boyfriends' houses, they got used to me taking showers at odd times of the night! A double door is a great idea! I remember a holiday home that had an extra loo in a sort of underground barn, freezing and full of cobwebs but at least it was private.The weirdest place I had an IBS attack was on a ferry crossing the North Sea. The sea was rough, and the bathroom tipping around so much I had to hang to cling onto the towel rail to stay on the loo!


----------



## 13594

i remember when i was in homeless hostel acommodation. Toilets were communal, were horrible condition. You had to provide your own paper and even a lightbulb







yoeah that sucked.Was so pleased when i got my housing association flat (welfare housing.)Yes it has a loud fan but thats cause the casing vibrates cause its falling to bits lol


----------



## 22062

Oh my goodness! Can I relate to this one! I live in a dorm with six other people. We have two bathrooms and they have NO fans! How embarrassing is that?


----------



## 16868

Im actually preplanning for building my home now and have been thinking about this.Every bedroom will have its own toilet and stand up shower/sink.Master bedroom will have a womans/mans sink/counter for each and a toilet in its own room for each with a shower/tub to be shared.Each bathroom gets a fan, those nifty rugs that go around the base of a toilet to keep your feet warm and those electric room heaters some fancy houses have in the shower room.Atleast thats ideal...at a minimum every bedroom has it's own toliet.


----------



## 13857

Soon after my husband I were dating we went to Glacier National Park and stayed at an okay motel in West Glacier and they had a curtain instead of a door on the bathroom I had of corse a D attack because of traveling so my fairly new boyfriend got more than he bargained for that weekend lol I'm glad he's still with me we've been through a lot.


----------



## 14448

I just came back from a week away with my uni course. It was in a big old house with shared bathrooms. At first I thought, great, there are 3 bathrooms in a line, fairly private, with big windows and fans. It was dark when we arrived. The next morning I discovered the enormous windows were just normal glass (not frosted like u'd expect in a bathroom) with no proper blinds, just a sheet of flimsy, badly-fitting gauze curtain. And on the ground floor.While I was on the loo, a group of my classmates came outside to smoke and had a full of me sitting there! I was so embarassed.


----------



## 19899

i'm just happy when i can FIND one in time most days. but i agree, especially the unisex ones drive me nuts.at least living in california all restaurants and cafe's with seating are required to have bathrooms so when i need one quick i've been pretty lucky finding one.if you need something inconspicuous in a hurry, grocery stores typically have bathrooms way in the back by the storage or loading areas well away from everyone. if you ask they typcially have no problem with you using it.


----------



## 19951

I hate our bathroom at home, its downstairs - right next to the kitchen and opposite the back door. It was upstairs originally but we had it moved downstairs when I was about 5 as I have a club foot and had lots of operations and it was to make it easier for me to get to durin the day, so that I didnt have to keep going upstairs, which is all cool, but I didnt have IBS then! the worst things about it are, that durin the middle if the night I have to frequently rush all the way down the stairs quickly enough to get there in time, but not too fast that I end up falling down the stairs(and believe me Ive fallen many times breaking bones in the process) without waking the whole house up, and the other thing is that our kitchen leads directly to our dining room, where most of my family spends the majority of their time, which includes visitors - have U tried explaining to people why you have just spent 20 minutes in the bathroom with lots of noises coming from within????


----------



## 22435

I'm very lucky in the fact that I have a great bathroom for my IBS. It's an old house so has solid walls (good soundproofing) and also, it's one of two bathrooms in the house so I can spend as much time in there as I like! It is also carpeted and has a magazine rack, and has a nice size radiator with a separate thermostat so the temperature is always warm. It also has a toilet roll holder which is also a radio so I can read my book and listen to music in a nice warm quiet environment. No tv or dvd player though!


----------



## 21716

the best way to do the tv thing would be to have a media computer built into the wall and they make these humidity rated touch screens the it could run meia centre so it'd have access to the music on all the computers in the house, but definately a fan and a decent size sink maybe.


----------



## 16963

ahhh I always think about this. The most comfortable place for me to be is my parents' home - I stay there during school breaks, and my bedroom has a bathroom attached a floor away from the kitchen and the TV room.Of course, it's not very often that I'm there. My apartment is a studio so everyone gets to hear everything no matter where they are in the apt. My boyfriend's bathroom is right by his kitchen and TV room, so all the roommates and friends get a nice audio every time I'm in there.The best bathroom would be one away in a corner of the house where there are no common areas (kitchen, dining room, TV room, etc) It would NOT have an inch-high opening at the bottom of the door, the fan would be sufficiently loud and powerful, and it would be heated!I always have the fan going and a candle burning in my bathroom when people are over. I have it like that when they come in, so I'm sure they think I'm weird leaving the fan on and a candle burning all the time. But then when I go into the bathroom I don't have to turn the fan on announcing what is about to happen! (even though they can basically hear anyway)


----------



## 14636

lol this is too funny....yeah the bathroom are the lives with ppl with IBS. ok my bathroom would be far away from people, have a garbage can with a lid, VERY sound proof, loud fans, some popouri, pretty floors and pretty pictures of clouds, and a radio, and motivational sayings on the wall. sometimes when i know its gonna be diffucult in the bathroom i put the radio loud in my room so i can hear it when im in the bathroom. there is nowhere else in my life i can say that. lol


----------



## 17621

What about the bathrooms at your job? I once worked for a tax service that had a unisex/single toilet bathroom right out in the middle of the office/lobby. Everybody and their brother could hear you. Also, the door to the bathroom was too short by an inch, so you could see the feet of whomever was in it. *sigh* I'm glad I was there for only a few weeks!!


----------



## 18355

Whenever those commercials for the new, silent bathroom fans come on, I'm horrified.(Public lady's restrooms in Japan will often have the equivalent of a quarter machine where you put your money in and it makes a lot of noise to cover whatever sounds you're making).My ideal bathroom would be soundproofed with a serious air filter system, plus constant sound of gushing waterfall for added sound security.Plus cushy toilet seat (since I might be there a while) and tons of comic books (Garfield is my IBS friend and has been for seven years).


----------



## 16963

My parents have recently inherited two houses from my grandfather. (one was his house, the other was my aunt's. She died before him and all of her things were left to him, which in turn was left to us.)Today I went with them to my late aunt's house, and we started talking about how I may rent it from them when I move home this summer after graduation, because it's such a cute little house, perfect for one or two people, and right next to them!It's a beautiful house, cute, with an amazing view, beautiful decor, and cathedral ceilings. My aunt built it and it was basically her dream house. (She was single and only needed a little house by her parents to be content. Kind of like me!)But the thing I was most excited about was the location of the bathrooms! There are two, and they're both in a corners of the house. The upstairs is only a bedroom and a bathroom connected to it, so if I have company have my IBS acts up, I can retreat to that bathroom and no one will hear me or be the wiser, I hope, because it's so far removed from the living area.I just had to share because really only fellow IBS-ers would understand my being more excited about the privacy of the bathrooms than everything else the house has to offer!


----------



## 18932

i recently moved in with my boyfriend which is okay for me because thankfully he understands all my issues with ibs-d. only thing that sucks is our bathroom is literally in our kitchen, you have to go into the kitchen to get to the door of the bathroom. so if we have company over i try to make everyone stay in the living room or other rooms so if i have to go no one hears. its my dream to live in a house with 2 bathrooms just once! hah!


----------



## 14448

Glad you got a house with nice bathrooms Lynnie!It's funny, but the bathrooms are the first thing I'd check out if I was moving house. A private bathroom is more important to me than the size of the rooms. It would change my life if I had my own private bathroom in the attic or something, preferably with a double door. I could have friends to stay without worrying about an attack.My flat has an annoying bathroom- the toilet is right next to the bathroom door- I don't understand why they didn't build it with the toilet where the bath is, ie in the furthest corner. It's embarassing if I have people to stay- I usually keep all the room doors shut, hope they don't wander onto the landing and run the cold bath tap while I go!


----------



## nrep

you are so right. I often think about that too...when I'm at someone else's house and I have to go. I always notice its right there, next the dining room we are eating in or the living room we are sitting in, etc. It sounds so ridiculous, but I dream about my future, and getting maried and settling down, buying a house, and making sure that I have my own bathroom, with a loud, loud fan, and definately reading material, perhaps a t.v. and nice smelling candles.


Sukie said:


> Why are so many bathrooms positioned in really non-private areas of houses ie. adjoining bedroom/ in middle of landing/ loo right next to door?
> If I was a bathroom designer I'd have:
> 
> a really loud, powerful fan:
> secure lock
> magazine holder
> plants (soothing)
> discreet location
> a device on wall to play music/rainforest sounds!
> 
> What would your ideal bathroom be like?


----------



## nrep

Sukie said:


> Why are so many bathrooms positioned in really non-private areas of houses ie. adjoining bedroom/ in middle of landing/ loo right next to door?
> If I was a bathroom designer I'd have:
> 
> a really loud, powerful fan:
> secure lock
> magazine holder
> plants (soothing)
> discreet location
> a device on wall to play music/rainforest sounds!
> 
> What would your ideal bathroom be like?


]On a slightly separate note...though something I think about when I'm sitting in the bathroom, daydreaming about the ideal bathroom.....is that our health insurance should subsidize toilet paper for IBSers. I mean, it would only be fair!


----------



## Patient

Ah, a heavenly bathroom for me. Let me elaborate.It'd definitely be spacious, something to make the home of a godess seem like some run-down outhouse in the middle of Texas Chainsaw Massacre nowhere. The floor would be climate control as well as the entire room, to be set exactly to my perfect temperature. (60 degrees at least, I like it cold.) The floor would probably be some sort of black marble, with a deep red color on the walls, and a painted mural of the night sky on the ceiling. Each side of the toilet would be lined with shelves, dark wood, and filled to the brim with candles and incense holders. (Better then air-freshener, pfft!) A discrete vent and silent fan would be placed up near the top somewhere. Ah yes, the throne itself. Black leather padded seat and foot rest, with a HD flat-screen mounted on the wall directly across from me. Also, did I mention the chair would also provide a massage function? On each side there would be two small night-stands, one equipped with a phone, lamp, and the controller to the Xbox I'd also have mounted in a slot beneath the flat-screen. On it's side, not only would it have a rotating selection of DVDs and video games, but also a small fridge stocked with all my favorites. The night-stand on the opposite side would be well equipped with my favorite magazines and books, not to mention a sketch-pad and full set of pencils and colored pencils. The toilet paper would also be stored there in a drawer beneath all that, and not that crappy stuff that rubs your cheeks raw, but the *good* kind. Artwork would be hanging on every inch of the walls, all done by myself, and I'd also toss in a waterfall to get things going. To top it all off, my completely sound-proof bathroom would require my fingerprint to enter, and the door would have "The Patient" written on it in fancy letters.Mmm... sounds like heaven to me!


----------

